#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: Die innere Uhr richtet sich nach der Sonne, nicht nach sozialen Vorgaben >

## aerzteblatt.de

München ? Die innere Uhr des Menschen orientiert sich an der Sonnenzeit, selbst wenn starke soziale Zeitgeber dazu im Gegensatz stehen. Das berichtet eine Arbeitsgruppe um Till Roenneberg vom Zentrum für Chronobiologie der Ludwig-Maximilians-Universität ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

